
Intel may be incentivizing mini PC makers to delay or not build AMD-based models - macawfish
https://www.notebookcheck.net/AnandTech-editor-reports-that-Intel-may-be-incentivizing-mini-PC-makers-to-delay-or-not-build-AMD-based-models.461262.0.html
======
4cao
Ian Cutress's original comment the article is based on:
[https://twitter.com/IanCutress/status/1249819270537715719](https://twitter.com/IanCutress/status/1249819270537715719)

~~~
agumonkey
Is it dishonest to call incentives bribery ?

~~~
vlovich123
Yup & Intel got dinged ~2 billion for it last time AMD jumped ahead with
Athlon vs P4. It took 5 years for AMD to recoup that money during which time
Intel used it to retool & revamp their processor line with Core. The problem
is that 2 billion is probably peanuts vs the kind of market share gains AMD
should have rightfully had.

------
NicoJuicy
The funny thing is, there are already smaller OEM's changing to AMD.

It would be interesting to see them come bigger than the bigger OEM's

------
lmilcin
There also might be simpler explanation and that is development takes time and
multiple platforms take multiple of development cost.

~~~
BoiledCabbage
Bribery is actually a pretty simple explanation.

~~~
rasz
Its not bribery, its MCP (Meet Comp Program)!

Nowadays its no longer in a form of clear $cash money$ bribe, instead Intel
offers cross promotion (including you in their marketing, pushing your product
to their clients), bundle deals (buy hiend motherboard, receive CPU and/or SSD
for free), or bonuses (sell X amount at $MSRP, receive free product bumping
your margins by as much as 20-30%).

BTW That $1.45 billion European Commission (EC) penalty? Intel not only never
paid that, but actually managed to fight and bribe their way to possibility of
overturning it altogether.
[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/09/06/victory-
in...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/09/06/victory-intel-eu-
court-orders-11bn-fine-re-examined/)

